# Jim... thanks for the memories (and plants)



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I just wanted to thank Jim for hosting the meeting, the weenies, and the plants which he yanked from his tank for me (that was very nice of you).

Nice to meet all of you.

Talk to you later,

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Not a problem. It feels good to finally be able to repay the favor. Not too long ago, Matt was yanking plants out of his tank for me. What goes around comes around.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yes thanks Jim. I am excited to see those discus grow and your new tank setups...


Russ, i hope i you knew where you were going when we left Jims. I wasn't paying attention to street names.  I found my way back, see you did too:supz:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL...I'm just now getting home!

Matt and I ended up tearing down his 55gal and moving in a 75gal. I then had to drive to Miami University to help my friend Jody setup the 55gal from Matt's house. We still have a ways to go. I told her to clean the inside of the tank really well with a scrub pad and to buy a Python. I couldn't have tanks without my Python.

It's always good to put 150 miles on your car in one day....

Thanks for hosting, Jim. It was nice to meet your family (wife and dog) and to see everybody again. We covered quite a bit so we might want to post up some of the notes.

Oh, and Jim, here is a link I think you and your wife might be interested in - http://www.budgieresearch.homestead.com/


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I plan on posting up the notes. Tomorrow though, I am too tired to put them all together properly. I will make a nice longwinded post tomorrow.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Russ, i hope i you knew where you were going when we left Jims. I wasn't paying attention to street names.  I found my way back, see you did too:supz:


Ha! I was following you and not watching. We both ended up in the boonies. When I decided you didn't know where you were I set out on my own and finally made it back to I-75. [smilie=a:

Hope you made it to AQ Adventure.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, i just drove past the street, one light back north, and i was there.

Yep, 10 min before close


----------

